# 5th and final comp of 2012...



## bruno994 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just completed my 5th and final competition of the 2012 calendar season due to a couple of reasons, there are none left within 100 miles of me and the next 6 weeks will be hectic enough with Thanksgiving and Christmas rolling in.  This was also one of the few comps that were doing pulled pork as well, and since I have never cooked pork in a comp, I wanted to give it a try. It was an IBCA comp in Deridder, Louisiana.  It was held at the local airport that was originally built as a WWII Army air base.  Along side the cook off, they also had a fly in (vintage planes) and a drive in (vintage cars) out on one of the airstrips.  21 teams were entered, 6 of the top 10 Louisiana cookers were there along side 3 Texas teams that had just recently returned from the American Royal in Kansas City, so it was a tough crowd for sure even though it was one of the smallest I had done. 


I continued my chicken success with a 6th place call, finishing just outside the money.  My chicken has placed all 5 comps I completed this year.  I went a bit heavier with the kosher salt in my brine this time, but it still had a great flavor and plenty of moisture:














DeRidder Cook Off 019.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 20, 2012)

On my spareribs,  I tried a new rub, Hog Waller by Sucklebusters, a very popular rub for alot of Texas comp cookers and a big sponsor on a Texas bbq forum.  I had several couples who had walked up and I gave them samples of my ribs, 2 of them returned about 30 minutes later, said they had tried 4 other ribs and mine were the best!  I wish they had been judges.  LOL. I really liked the flavor, a kick, but not with the usual cayenne burn.  No call in ribs, but I did determine that I am not cooking my ribs tender enough.  I stayed after awards and sampled the winners, they did not wow me on flavor, but it looked like it was a pile of meat with the bones shoved back in.  I will be cooking mine to fall off the bone tenderness from here on out.  Here is a shot of mine:













DeRidder Cook Off 020.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pulled pork was the 3rd turn in of the day.  Rules were to pull the meat into pinkie finger size portions with enough to fill the bottom portion of the box.  I used the same rub from my ribs on the butts as it is made for pork.  Once again, no call, but it was pretty good.  After turn ins I had a bunch leftover so I walked around offering free samples to the patrons walking around the cook sites from the car and plane show.  We are not allowed to sell our food, but are allowed to give out samples if we want.  Here is the pork, I am not sure why the pic has a bit of orangeiness (is that a word) to it.  My pork was not orange!













DeRidder Cook Off 021.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 20, 2012)

Last but not least, brisket was the final turn in of the day.  I have been using the rub I created now for the past few months and really like the flavor it imparts onto and into the meat.  I made final table, but finished just outside the top 10 in 11th.  Once again I stayed after awards to sample the brisket winner, 2 hours after turn ins, his was more moist, almost dripping with juices than mine is when I was slicing it.  I came to the concusion, there are only 2 ways to accomplish this: #1- soak your slices in the natural au jus for about 30 minutes before boxing them, and #2- inject with phosphates.  I have tried both with great success last weekend and can't wait until the first comp of 2013 to try out my new ideas.  Meanwhile, here is a shot of the brisket:













BRISKET.bmp



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here a few more shots of the weekends action:

My camp Friday afternoon:













DeRidder Cook Off 003.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012






A foggy Saturday morning, it tooK at least until 9:00 am, before we could get a good view of the cars and planes only a few hundred yards away on the airstrip:













DeRidder Cook Off 012.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012






Next door neighbor, nice guy, as most BBQ guys are.  Enjoyed alot of conversation with him and his wife:













DeRidder Cook Off 014.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012






Another shot from Saturday morning:













DeRidder Cook Off 010.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012






A shot of the Combat Veterans Association Camp.  It was a quiet Friday afternoon until they showed up, then the party started.  They were just having a good time.  Lots of bikes, lots of beer and loud music!  Good bunch of guys and thanked as many as I could for their service.













DeRidder Cook Off 013.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Nov 20, 2012


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bruno...  your Da Man...  keep at it bub...  you'll get it right sooner than later... we're gonna try doing more comps this coming year...


----------

